# brand new brute blown up



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

let me start this thread with im so stupid!! no that that is already out of the way. with just over 100 miles on her..my stupid a$$ decided to try a mud hole that i shouldnt even have looked at never mind drive through..and yup you guessed it..she is blown up..took some serious water and mud..kinda suck cuz i almost made it out untill the bottom of the hold just dissapered lol..we drained it .,.pulled the plugs and got the water out..but wouldnt fire..so after a tow to the truck..i dropped it off at the dealer and told him what happed..he called me later that day saing the motor had to come apart cuz there was no compression in front cylinder..so fri they called and its fu*ked...mud in the motor..sand in the crank and oil pump./.cylinders shot..rings were stuck to the piston..so after a small cry with my self lol..i had them order all the bearings they needed..and oil pump..and i got on the phone with trinity racing.,.always used them for my previous banshees. so i got the 840 big bore kit on the way..then ordered some hot cams..dyna tech rev box and moose power commander and k&n filter..dropping the heads off to my race guy to do some work on those..so she should be a ripper now..just sucks..because my stupid a$$..one mud hold cost me $2000..im trying to look on the bright side here.,.its gonna be one nasty quad when im done..no i just have to figure out how to hide the credit card statement from my wife next month,..

p.s i already got a slip on big gun evo
epi clutch kit( running 25in mud lights)

am i missing anything i should be getting while this is at the stage it is now..


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Yep, Mud tires....25" Mudlites are probably the reason ya got stuck in a mud hole. Consider some bigger tires or bigger lug at least and yer 840 will walk all kinds of holes like they were pee puddles. LOL! Rubberdown Customs 2" lift would give ya a little more authority as well.....


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Man that sucks. But if you're getting an 840 built for two grand then that's a hell of a deal, mine wasn't even close to that. LOL Good luck with it and hope you enjoy your new found POWER !!!


----------



## Gravehunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Well at least there is something to look forward to out of all this(840). 
Be prepared for a very large labor bill when its all done! Your $2000 price will go out the window in a hurry!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

suzukiking07 said:


> p.s i already got a slip on big gun evo
> epi clutch kit( running 25in mud lights)
> 
> am i missing anything i should be getting while this is at the stage it is now..


Yeah...some real tires....and some snorkles!!!...lol


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

very true..... tires, lift and snorkles would help when you play in water!


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

biggest thing your are missing is snorkels. if u had them it probably wouldnt ve happened


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would of been freaking sick, sinking my brand new brute. Hell my brute is 3 yrs old and I would still cry if I sunk my brute.


----------



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

im still sick to my stomach..im def getting a snorkel kit..i dont usally play in the mud holes but it is what it is..i got the 840 kit complete for 
$750..labor who knows yet..i just dropped the heads off to have them punched out for more flow..cant wait to get her back up and running soon..does anyone on here have a big bore kit like 840 or something bigger..now after i already payed for the kit im hearing i might get some oil feed back into the air box if i ride the quad hard..if this is true.is there a fix?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

search for catch can mod. that will fix the oil in the air box


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ Agreed..On mine, instead of the catch can, I just have a hose ran from each cylinder to a "T" and ran one hose up to the snorkles with a 90* fitting on the end. Works good. It let's it breathe so it don't build up pressure.


----------



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

wait can you explain a little better..how do you havew a hose from each cylinder..did you drill and tap into valve cover? and the hose just runs up high? sorry to ask all the questions..i just am very new to this


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah do the catch can mod and DON'T waste your money and time on the hotcams.....you need a builders cam either FST, AMR or Fundy stg 2 or 3 with their hd valve springs. I dont know what pistons Trinity uses but if they are off the shelf wiseco and are the new style I think they have deep enough valve reliefs for stg 2 cams......these cams are nothing like stg 2 hotcams.....you can not compare. What comp ratio are the pistons in your kit?


----------



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

its a 11;5;1 piston..my local guy that ownes a shop..he owns rep (racers edge performance) said the hot cams would be gret set up..he explains that i shouldnt go to far with the build cuz he says then they get to become un reliable..


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes the farther you go with the build they definitely get less reliable. Mostly head gasket issues, don't use sleeves, they are nothing but problems waiting to happen. And I agree with Kawboy, the hotcams are JUNK. I've heard alot of bad things about them. Like he said, get your cams and pistons from a reputable builder. They will work much better together. AMR is a sponsor here and he has excellent parts, cams ground to his specs, and diamond pistons. He also does AWSOME porting and polishing. I will try to get ya a couple pics of my "catch can" setup when i get a little time, very busy right now with work.


----------



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

yes pictures would be so great!! thank you


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

It will be just as reliable with stg 2 or 3 cams from one of the builders I mentioned above.....one of their kits would have been the way to go but sounds as though you already have the trinity one.....I would find out for sure if one of the cams I mentioned will work with the trinity bbk. If you are going to the trouble and expense of the bbk you don't want have it wasted by using hotcams.....they are junk for a build like this and will not allow the bbk to realize it's full potential. Even web cams 150i are better than hot cams but still no match for one of the builders cams.


----------



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

just a quick update..big bore kit should be here thursday the guy said..the bottom end of the motor is all cleaned and rebuilt..the crank bearings and oil pump have been replaced..and what ever else was damaged..just waiting on the bbk..i did end up sticking with the hot cams..i only had one experance with hot cams..they are in my rmz 450 and that thing rocks..so if i dont like the outcome i will get a builders cam..and i already ordered the yfz catch can on ebay..waiting for that to come in..the heads are all cleaned up from my machine shop..he said he was able to open them up alot..so soon i will have some pictures of it going back together..i only have a few pics now but they are from the tear down and the motor showing mud on the clutch area..


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i jus ordred a std bore hc kit from fundy and have to say ther wer very nice and easy to deal wit and very reasonably priced i think. i havent had a chance to install the kit yet cause im at work. i knw its gna be abeast when i get it all back together. i hope u have good luck wit ur build. everything in my motor is new now.


----------



## suzukiking07 (Jan 3, 2011)

ok motor is back togeather..the cams are broken in the correct way..just need to finish up the catch can mod and i will let you guys know how she rips..very excited..but nervous at the same time.,.,its better be fast lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

You should also bore your throttle bodies to take advantage of your head porting and did you put bigger injectors in


----------

